# Jobs in San Miguel Allende



## sunsamza

I lived in Mexico for 13 years many years ago. I'm thinking of moving to Guanajuato or San Miguel Allende and am wondering is it possible nowadays to get a job in Mexico? 
I taught school, worked for an interior decorator, personal assistant .. whatever was possible but always paid a mordida to work. 
I am bilingual, have 25 years in the Travel Industry and work part-time as a photographer.
I don't see much mention of jobs on the forum. I realize most people might be retirees. 
I'm not there yet! Is it possible ... are there jobs?

Thanks for your time in advance!

Marguerite


----------



## TundraGreen

sunsamza said:


> I lived in Mexico for 13 years many years ago. I'm thinking of moving to Guanajuato or San Miguel Allende and am wondering is it possible nowadays to get a job in Mexico?
> I taught school, worked for an interior decorator, personal assistant .. whatever was possible but always paid a mordida to work.
> I am bilingual, have 25 years in the Travel Industry and work part-time as a photographer.
> I don't see much mention of jobs on the forum. I realize most people might be retirees.
> I'm not there yet! Is it possible ... are there jobs?
> 
> Thanks for your time in advance!
> 
> Marguerite


It is not easy to find jobs in Mexico. You need a visa with work permission get a job. And you need a job to get a visa with work permission on it. Many people work online without necessarily telling Mexico about it. The travel industry or photography might lend itself to that.


----------



## sunsamza

Thanks ... nothing has changed in that department. I appreciated your response.


----------



## conklinwh

San Miguel and Guanajuato are basically service industry towns. Even if you get through the ability to work phase, the jobs that you will find pay very little. 
I always think it is easier to research the need for and if appropriate, start your own business. 
In either San Miguel or Guanajuato you would need to go and have a lot of discussions before proceeding.
There have been a few jobs posted on SMA Civil List such as assistant bookkeeper and assistant hotel manager but have no idea of salaries.


----------



## BriN

conklinwh said:


> San Miguel and Guanajuato are basically service industry towns. Even if you get through the ability to work phase, the jobs that you will find pay very little.
> I always think it is easier to research the need for and if appropriate, start your own business.
> In either San Miguel or Guanajuato you would need to go and have a lot of discussions before proceeding.
> There have been a few jobs posted on SMA Civil List such as assistant bookkeeper and assistant hotel manager but have no idea of salaries.


I would agree that working a Mexican job with a Mexican company can pay between 6-10 thousand pesos a month (including school teachers). As was stated above, it would be great to talk with people there on the ground who work for Mexican companies. Ideally, working with the ex-pat community in a service capacity could work out well. Once again, legality of it needs to be researched at inm . gob . mx.


----------



## sunsamza

I didn't know they had legalities in Mexico.. just kidding! 
Working with the ex-pat community or your own business sounds like the way to go. 
Thanks for taking the time to answer. Much appreciated.... Marguerite


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will still need working permission on your visa, unless you are Residente Permanente, etc.


----------

